# Need help to maintain lovely plant



## happpieee (Oct 5, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

You seem to have 4 different plants in that photo. What are you asking?


----------



## happpieee (Oct 5, 2013)

Thank you for helping. I am asking on the green(TOP) and red leaves(bottom) stalk. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

That plant looks like one I have seen, but I have never had one in my tank, nor can I recall the name of the plant.


----------

